# Convincing parents to let bunny live inside?



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 22, 2014)

So I really want to have my rabbit Bambi live inside. My mum and dad will not let me. They think rabbits smell and are messy. Bambi is litter trained and definitely does not smell. I have prepared a speech to try and convince them to let him live inside. Any tips on convincing them? :?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 23, 2014)

Try to see if you can get them to agree to a trial period, at least a week but longer is better. This would be to show them that he uses the litter box, doesn't smell and that you will keep her area clean. You would of course how to keep the area spotless and make sure there are no issues. 

With him living outside, your parents probably don't see much of him and don't know what a rabbit can be like. They don't really know rabbits and may only see them as outdoor pets that live in a hutch. You need to show them that a rabbit can be a great pet, similar to a cat or dog.


----------



## InternationalBunnies (Aug 23, 2014)

I had the same problem, I just brought my bunnies in, and once they were litter trained, I kept them in a small room over night and then up to two days. It proved to my parents that they actually didn't stink up the room the were in and it was actually less of a mess than their outdoor cage. Good luck!


----------



## BigBunny (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh you sound like a mature child already, waiting for permission instead of just going ahead and doing what you want (like my son tends to do.... haha)
Ssking for a trial period sounds good. Prove how clean bunnies are and how you are a great bunny parent. Bunnies most definitely don't smell when looked after properly and cages kept clean. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 23, 2014)

Update: Have included in speech that letting him live inside would be my christmas present and that I would even pay rent for him in chores each week. I am also going to be earning $300 after christmas and I will even give them this to let me have him inside. When I tell my mum and dad that rabbits do not smell and tell them stuff like where the cage would go and the pros of indoor living they get annoyed at me. How can I not annoy them but still convince them?


----------



## mhockin78 (Aug 23, 2014)

Tell them that the chances of your bun being sick or injured and having a very expensive vet bill is very great for an outside bunny...indoor bunnies live longer and are more apt at being healthier with less expensive vet bills. 

Very good of you to want your pet inside with you, they have such amazing personalities and run and jump and play...once your parents see how playful and fun your bun is, they have to be convinced


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Aug 23, 2014)

I did that but even though litter trained I did a lot of poo and pee so not allowed anymore inside.


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 26, 2014)

im not sure where you live, but both the heat and the cold can get to rabbits. heat is really dangerous because they are susceptible to heat stroke. i thought my rabbit was going to always be outdoors (i got her in september) but in the winter she was literally sealed up and at night we wrapped the hutch in blankets. i drew the line when one day i went out and it was really cold. she was all puffed up. that day i took her inside and bought a hutch the same day for her. she now lives inside. she is litter box trained. having your rabbit fixed (snickers is spayed) with reduce accidents and marking. i agree with everyone else that if you keep her cage, litter box clean, then she will not smell. instead it should smell like hay and shavings!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have tried everything and so far nothing has worked. It's the nearly end of winter today in South Australia and today it is about 22 degrees. In summer the temprature gets up to 45 degrees. The winters are not very cold though only getting down to about 10 degrees and it never snows. Mum and dad's reasons for not having a rabbit inside: Because he's a rabbit, He's an outdoor creature.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 29, 2014)

I think there reasons are a bit silly.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 29, 2014)

sorry 22 celsius, 45 celsius and 10 celsius


----------



## Azerane (Aug 29, 2014)

Fellow South Australian  Our summer temperatures are really much too hot for rabbits. Temperatures from 30 C can start to cause heat stroke in rabbits, although some rabbits seem to have a higher tolerance than others. 45 will likely kill any outdoor rabbit (unless they have a burrow network). When we had the heatwave earlier this year, I heard so many reports of bunnies that had died from the heat.

Even if you can't convince them to let you keep Bambi inside, I think it's within reason to at least negotiate to move him inside on days where the forecast is above 32, even if it's only into the laundry or something (make sure the washing machine power cord is safely hidden), at least he'll be safe from the heat.


----------



## Khainon (Aug 29, 2014)

i had the same issue with my roommate...took two days for her to agree for me keeping my rabbitry in our spare room though due to the fact we live in the desert were it reaches 112 degrees...she loves the buns and has no regrets for giving me the extra room lol


----------



## KaylaMD (Sep 19, 2014)

I know thus is a late reply, but my grandmother was NOT allowing me to get a bunny for smell reasons. (I'm 19) I convinced her that I would keep up with her cage and she wouldnt smell at all. 6 months later and I proved her wrong with the smell  just tell them you promise to keep up with it, and of course keep that promise!


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sadly I've given up with this. My parents are too tough. No matter what I do he will never be allowed inside.


----------



## binkiebunnies (Oct 26, 2014)

Try protecting your outdoor setting I got mine a shed so when it really cold or hot there's a cooler and a heater and it's fully insulated now if only I could get the roof to stop leaking


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ladysown (Nov 2, 2014)

if your parent says no...you need to be mature enough to accept their wishes. It doesn't matter if you think they are being silly for not giving into you. It's their house and you are their child. They are doing what they think is best for all concerned.  be happy they let you have a rabbit.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

You could have a big hutch like me?!


We keep it warm in winter with stuff on top of the hutch. Here is a pic but we ALSO get to run out back.

Hope this might work,
Bella the bunny and Jasmine the owner &#128048;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;&#128156;&#128156;&#128062;&#128062;&#128144;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

And that Isn't nice lady down.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry ladysown is what I meant.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

I mean ladysown


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 5, 2014)

What ladysown said is probably the best response on this thread. Honestly if you cant respect your parents rules you shouldnt be responsible for any animals.
If the op wishes to learn how to house their rabbit better outside they can create a new topic.
If you still live with your parents or a landlord you need to respect their wishes and not argue with them. Their house, their rules. Be mature.
Topic closed.


----------

